# a BIG thanks to all the folks at DCWC Archery Extravaganza



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad to see you out this weekend. Welcome back into the game. We look forward to seeing you at more of the shoots. 

Next time, just bring food.


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

Spoon13 said:


> Next time, just bring food.


did you miss the pound cake and strawberries? :sad:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Nice to meet you too*

Glad you made it out. Enjoyed shooting with you. Now that you are hooked on field archery we expect to see more of you:smile:

See you at a future shoot.


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Glad you made it out. Enjoyed shooting with you. Now that you are hooked on field archery we expect to see more of you:smile:
> 
> See you at a future shoot.



yeah, I think you will...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

silverdollar77 said:


> yeah, I think you will...


Like Spoon13 mentioned, don't forget the FOOD!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

silverdollar77 said:


> did you miss the pound cake and strawberries? :sad:


I did miss the pound cake. I saw the strawberries, I smelled the strawberries, I REALLY wanted the strawberries, but alas they have been stricken from my diet by my Dr. Mean ole SOB. I used to LOVE strawberries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SD - I was pretty sure there would be plenty of folks to offer their assistance on Sat. :thumbs_up Glad you were able to come out on Sat. with your new bow and bags full of "stuff". And even happier that you came back on Sun. and joined DCWC. Looking forward to lots of shooting together.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

silverdollar77 said:


> just like the title says..
> 
> thank you one and all for all the help, advice, encouragement, and support I received this weekend...
> 
> ...


Just make sure to stay away from his "Left Handed Luckys"...:wink::secret:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Just make sure to stay away from his "Left Handed Luckys"...:wink::secret:


Those left handed arrows are actually 3rd hand as they came from you. But NO ONE and I mean absolutely NO ONE messes with my Left Hand Luckys. :shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Those left handed arrows are actually 3rd hand as they came from you. But NO ONE and I mean absolutely NO ONE messes with my Left Hand Luckys. :shade:


I told him I thought they might have...too funny :chortle: You got the left handed luckys reference too...you really must be old...or from Johnston county...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It was good to meet you also....and the help was my pleasure. I hope you get things worked out and enjoy shooting with that crazy bunch


----------

